# Austin TX, Gamers wanted for meetup event...



## Oberton (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to get the word out that the Austin D&D meetup group is looking for local gamers to join us at our first meetup event @ Thor's Hammer on Sunday, August 13 at 4:00 PM ...

If you know of anyone in this area please let them know about this group and event!

Click for details on event, time and place...

http://dnd.meetup.com/823/


----------

